# When to start kids on hunting trips?



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I am trying to figure out when to start my kids going hunting with me. I have a 4 1/2 year old (5 june 1st) that is showing a lot of interest in going with me. I would like to take her on my turkey hunt in may, since there wont be a ton of hiking like big game hunting and not as cold as waterfowl. I will also have people with me that won't be right there durning the "kill" like my retired father ect. so I dont have to worry about blowing a stand by her moving around. She sits on my lap and watches hunting shows with me, and has asked if when she goes we can buy her hunting clothes (she means camo). The other problem is that the 3 1/2 year old is not ready, but is having a hard time adjusting to the 5 month old little brother and watching her older sister go to preschool and dance etc. Things she is not quite old enogh for, so this would be one more thing big sis gets to do. I know my oldest is not ready for the hardships of other hunts, but this seems like a good one to start her with. What are everyone else's thoughts on this. If you look in the big game forum you will see a picture of her in my thread about Antelope island. 

thanks,
BugBuilder


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My five year old went antelope hunting last year and loved it. Quartering the animal was her favorite part.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

My dad started taking me when I was about 8 and it was perfect for me but it sounds like your little girl has the interest so let her go. I thing everyone is different and they will let you know when they are ready. I'd take her shooting first if she hasn't been so she gets used to the gun. Thats cool shes so interested!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i have been known to drag my 1 and a half year old on an antelope hunt with me. he loved it and is now 6 tomorrow and to this day still talks about it when he see the pics. the other 2 have been on hunts for deer with me off and on since they were 6 also. it is never to early in my opinion enjoy the time out in the woods with your daughter.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Age isn't an issue as long as the kid can be comfy, safe and occupied. Even better if she has a little hunting buddy to share her own experience with. The real question is whether you're ready to have her along. I mean, kids just naturally get impatient, easily bored, whiney, irritable...it's their job. If you're ready to deal with that, take it in stride and keep the experience positive, then go for it.

And by the bye, hats off to a great dad. The world needs more of them!


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> The real question is whether you're ready to have her along. I mean, kids just naturally get impatient, easily bored, whiney, irritable...it's their job. If you're ready to deal with that, take it in stride and keep the experience positive, then go for it.


That is a valid point, it is one that my wife brought up.

BugBuilder


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My dad started carrying me at 4 on hunts, he made a pack to carry me on his back when I got tired of walking. It must have worked because 30 years later you can't keep me out of the woods.

As said above you will need patience if you take young ones hunting.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I took my now 4 1/2 year old hunting for the first time last year when he was 3. This year he went with me on three hunts. He spent 5 1/2 hours with me on a swan/duck hunt. I asked him constantly if he had enough and wanted to go home; he told me "dad, hunters don't quit! - we need to shoot 4 birds before we can go home" (we only had 3, and no swan). He loved shooting at the decoys with an old BB gun. The last hunt was only an hour long, but we had about a dozen geese <20 yards. He was as excited as I was when a big old bird hit the ground in front of us. Make a good impression and make it early. I think he will be a lifelong hunter, it's in his blood. :wink:


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Now is the time, just remember as mentioned before. Your trips will be cut shorter and you may not fill your tag but you will bond with your kids and make new and lasting memories.

Take a camera to capture the moment. I have never regretted taking my kids with me on any hunts in fact I would rather take them then most adults out there!

Get them a cheap pair of binos so they can look at the critters as well.

Be patient because their legs are shorter and stamina is less!

Once again be patient, they will move and they will talk don't worry about any blown stalks etc.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I was born in June and went on the following Muzzy Deer hunt that same year. Have loved hunting forever.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 2 daughters. The oldest will be 5 in July. I have taken her on a few short hunts and have spent a lot of time just going for drives and looking for deer and elk. She can't get enough of it. I think that it makes her feel important, because she knows how I feel about the outdoors and when she sees that I want to include her in it, it lets her know that I really do care about her and I want to spend time with her. 

It isn't always easy, but it is definitely worth it. I say as long as they are interested, take them as much as you can!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

bigdaddyx2 said:


> I have 2 daughters. The oldest will be 5 in July. I have taken her on a few short hunts and have spent a lot of time just going for drives and looking for deer and elk. She can't get enough of it. I think that it makes her feel important, because she knows how I feel about the outdoors and when she sees that I want to include her in it, it lets her know that I really do care about her and I want to spend time with her.
> 
> It isn't always easy, but it is definitely worth it. I say as long as they are interested, take them as much as you can!


I also have 2 daughters and my oldest one is 5 as well. I do the same thing and they love it. My 5 year old is so funny about it, she can't get enough of it, I do more scouting with her than hunting. She loves everything about it though even the cleaning of the animal. She thought that was the coolest thing. I feel that if you can get them involved with what you love to do, it makes them feel special and more apart of your life.


----------



## joephish (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats great yor daughter is interested in hunting.
Enjoy it as much as you can. My daughter was the same way when she was younger. Now I can't get her to go to save my life.Really miss our outings.
Still got the boy goin he loves it as much as I do.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

joephish said:


> Thats great yor daughter is interested in hunting.
> Enjoy it as much as you can. My daughter was the same way when she was younger. Now I can't get her to go to save my life.Really miss our outings.
> Still got the boy goin he loves it as much as I do.


I hope they stay loving the outdoors. That would make my life great. I don't know if I will have another child, or even if I do that it would be a boy, so I hope that my daughters stay loving hunting and fishing and camping because that I love being with them and I am always up on the hill. They do make my trips much more enjoyable.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> joephish said:
> 
> 
> > Thats great yor daughter is interested in hunting.
> ...


+1. I am fortunate enough to go on several big hunting trips each year in different parts of the country, but the best times are the ones I spend with my daughter.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it depends on your kid. You know what they can & will tolerate as far as weather, walking, how quiet they can be, etc.

I started taking my boys deer hunting when they were about 7, mostly ground blind rifle hunting. Same with turkey hunting, but I wouldn't let them go pheasant hunting until they were a little older & could walk the weeds without falling & getting all wet & mad.

We have to make sure it is a positive experience for them, so they don't get turned off. Kids really only want to go at first so they can spend time with you.


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

Keeping an entertainment package for kids I have found to be key for both fishing and hunting. When I take my now 5 1/2 year old daughter fishing with me I make sure to pack a few coloring books with colored pencils, some water soluble paint and some empty shotgun shells. That gear at most weighs 1 to 1 1/2 pounds and is easy for me or her to carry. She uses the shotgun shells and paints them and them picks flowers because in her creative mind empty shotgun shells are camping vases that she can decorate and pick flowers and put in them. She is very curious so whenever we go out it becomes a nature lesson, conservation lesson and at times a biology lesson. She likes to see the insides of fish and birds and can even tell you what part is what inside a fish or a bird. This works for my daughter not sure if it will work for other kids but I wanted to share with everyone here a good way to entertain kids when taking them on outdoor activities.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> I feel that if you can get them involved with what you love to do, it makes them feel special and more apart of your life.


Ditto. And who wouldn't want them to be more of a part of your life!

My sons love all of the animals and hunting stories, and always asks if he can go with me. My three year old knows what all of the big game animals in the states, and a good chunk of African animals are. I love it. We always see animals in a field behind our back yard, and my kids love to look at them. If I draw out on my Wyoming Antelope this year, then my 3 and 2 year old kids are comg with me.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I took my 5 year old a lot last year and it was a great time. He wants his own bow now so he can shoot. The best part was trying to stalk with him at my side. Sure we blew a few stalks on some great bucks but the best part was just having him there. I think that if they are showing interest take em'. I think the biggest key is making sure that they have a good time.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

my dad started taking me pheasant hunting in Idaho, he says he regrets doing it but you cant keep me from hunting. My parents wont let me take my 4 year old little brother, so I will have to wait till after my mission to take him.


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm 40 years old and my dad started me waterfowling and hunting chickens at an early age of 3 and for hunting big game I started at the age of 5. I now have 2 boys one is 16 and the other is 12. They both started hunting honkers at the age of 3 and they have both been sitting tree stands with me since they have been 6. On rifle hunts they both started at 4 and 5. But remember you have to take into concideration on the weather and the hikes. The bow hunts I did hike their butts off but the weather is nice and you can take breaks. Start them young then its easier for you and them later, my 16 year old is turned loose on the bow hunt he can find his own stand and makes very smart decisions.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

i say start them young. i unfortunatly was not raised in the whole hunting thing. and if it was not for my best buddy i wouldnt be doing the one thing i love. (hunting). so i say get her started before she looses interest.. just my personal opinion


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geezus, my dad drug me out **** hunting when I was about 6. That's just way too young. Kids shouldn't start hunting till they're old enough to drive a farm tractor; about 7.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I wasn't allowed to go out hunting with my dad and brother until I was ten years old. I had to stay back with the women folk. I remember being quite upset about this rule, but one good thing is it taught me that hunting is something not to be taken too lightly. I have always been repectful of the priviledge I have to hunt and try to be as safe and ethical as possible. I think ten is a little old, but maybe around eight is a good age. I also think each child is different. I have a four year old that is mildly autistic, and a two year old who is your everday boy. My two year old would do better on a hunting trip then would my four year old. My boys will likely have to wait until they are eight to get to come out with me, but each person needs to make up their mind for themselves. Another thing to think about is that hunting is hard. If the children go out too young then perhaps they will not remember anything except for how hard they had to work. This could leave a bad taste in their mouths for hunting. It sounds like most of the people on this forum have had good experiences with four and five year olds, so who knows.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

I took my 3 kids with me one deer season and that was the *funnest* deer hunt I have ever been on.  They were 2 (boy), 7 (boy) and 9 (girl). We all fit in my little Toyota reg cab and went down to Sanpete. We had to do some four wheeling to get to our area and my oldest son kept banging his head on the windows everytime we hit a bump. We all laughed so hard! :lol: I set up camp with a little port-a-potty and when I hunted I just walked up on the hill above camp so I could keep our camp in sight, and we had radios so we could talk back and forth. We had a blast! And the funny thing is, my 2 year old boy asked me 365 times that whole next year when we were going deer hunting again.

That is one my fondest memories. I'll never forget it and I don't think they will either! 

Good Luck!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Ive been dragging brooktroutkid around since he was born........Of course it helps that his mom hunts too. Him and his 2 brothers love to hunt and fish and it really helps us bond together as a family. I carried my youngest to a treed lion when he was 2...... Mom wasnt real thrilled with that adventure..... The 4 year old walked into the tree and I carried the youngest. Luckly it was treed 400 yards off a road.... When we were looking at the treed lion my 4 year old said thats a girl lion.....(It actually was) I said how do you know that and he replied because it doesnt have a hairy head like SIMBA.... Me and the guys that were with us laughed our butts off and will remember that forever...... I dont think there is a set age limit you should start taking your kids hunting. I think its whenever you feel comfortable taking them and you have to have the ability to make it a safe and enjoyable trip for them... In my family... The muzzleloader is the family vacation.........


----------

